# Avoid Tonebomb



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

They don't have a website and their FB page hasn't really had any updates in quite a while. I checked their Reverb store page and there's just a couple bodies and some parts and that's it. Are they still operating right now? Looking to do a build and if there's a Canadian option to get a body done then I'd rather do that.


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

I've tried contacting them over the past year or so multiple times with no response whatsoever. I'm just assuming they're not in business.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoodoo Guitars
Hmmm, maybe business is slow bit understanding with the way of the world.
He had some major back orders for a while there, not meeting expected times.. ( see @davetcan )


----------



## suproman (Mar 1, 2006)

They have stuff listed for sale on Ebay, so they must still be in business:

Knotty Pine Vintage Barncaster Tele ToneBomb Telecaster Guitar Body | eBay


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Hoodoo Guitars
> Hmmm, maybe business is slow bit understanding with the way of the world.
> He had some major back orders for a while there, not meeting expected times.. ( see @davetcan )


In my case it was a custom ordered neck that did take quite a bit longer than promised. They were just getting into making necks so that likely had something to do with it. The end result was really good though.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I just ordered a neck from them this week. They were very quick to respond to emails and the options available are almost as good as the big companies


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I was able to reach them and ordered a body this week. Probably will end up costing me about 35% less than an MJT or Warmoth when you consider exchange, shipping, and taxes.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Just an update on tonebomb here. I ordered a neck 4 months ago with a timeline of 5-7 weeks for delivery. I have emailed them a few times asking about the status of the neck, and each time they answered very quickly with an estimate of 2 more weeks. There was 4-5 weeks in between each email. As of now they said they'll just let me know when it's ready and they are still having staffing and machinery issues. It's a bit frustrating for sure. I've had the body finished for two months now. I really hope the quality is worth it


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Mikev7305 said:


> Just an update on tonebomb here. I ordered a neck 4 months ago with a timeline of 5-7 weeks for delivery. I have emailed them a few times asking about the status of the neck, and each time they answered very quickly with an estimate of 2 more weeks. There was 4-5 weeks in between each email. As of now they said they'll just let me know when it's ready and they are still having staffing and machinery issues. It's a bit frustrating for sure. I've had the body finished for two months now. I really hope the quality is worth it


Same here for my body. Ordered in late January. Still waiting.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I finally got the neck this week after 5 months since ordering. I gotta say though it feels fantastic. The fretwork is damn near perfect. I have had to do fret levelling on a few necks in the past year, one mighty mite, one Epiphone LP, a solo neck, and an Asian made tele neck, but this one doesn't need it. I couldn't believe how quickly it felt perfect with minimal setup. No buzz anywhere, very smooth fret edges. I didn't even have to adjust the truss rod. I'm sure I will once the neck settles into some string tension. But all in all, I'm very pleased with the quality. It's is equal to my mighty mite and Mexican strat neck. Worth the wait? I guess I'd say so


----------



## dead mike (Nov 13, 2009)

Is there options for neck thickness and different or compound radius?


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Here's the options they sent me for profiles, radius you can decide as well but I'm not sure about compound radius. It may have been offered but I didn't look into it

_Edit_ I just checked and they did offer a 10-16 or a 7.25-12 radius


----------



## dead mike (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks man!


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Mikev7305 said:


> I finally got the neck this week after 5 months since ordering. I gotta say though it feels fantastic. The fretwork is damn near perfect. I have had to do fret levelling on a few necks in the past year, one mighty mite, one Epiphone LP, a solo neck, and an Asian made tele neck, but this one doesn't need it. I couldn't believe how quickly it felt perfect with minimal setup. No buzz anywhere, very smooth fret edges. I didn't even have to adjust the truss rod. I'm sure I will once the neck settles into some string tension. But all in all, I'm very pleased with the quality. It's is equal to my mighty mite and Mexican strat neck. Worth the wait? I guess I'd say so


Lucky. I'm still waiting for the body I ordered in January.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Still waiting.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> waiting


Have you reached out to them for an update? They were pretty quick to answer me when I did several times


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Mikev7305 said:


> Have you reached out to them for an update? They were pretty quick to answer me when I did several times


Yep. I reached out when the original estimate expired. Was told "2 more weeks". Have followed up multiple times and have been told "2 more weeks" for the past 3 months. I guess we'll see where we are at in 2 weeks.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Mikev7305 said:


> Have you reached out to them for an update? They were pretty quick to answer me when I did several times


Still waiting. Followed up after 3 weeks since I was last told "2 more weeks". Response: "2 or 3 more weeks". At this point I don't even know what to say. This is the first time I've ever custom ordered a body from anywhere and it's been a really unenjoyable experience.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

And once again, I received a prompt reply from them with another delay excuse. I'm out of patience. I responded and asked them point blank if they are capable of completing the order or not.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> And once again, I received a prompt reply from them with another delay excuse. I'm out of patience. I responded and asked them point blank if they are capable of completing the order or not.


I sympathize-I had the same problem a couple of years ago with Tonebomb. If you want a good Canadian alternative, try Precision Guitar Kits:






Precision Guitar Kits – Make Your Own Guitar Statement







precisionguitarkits.com





I'm having them make a swamp ash hard tail Strat right now.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Doug B said:


> I sympathize-I had the same problem a couple of years ago with Tonebomb. If you want a good Canadian alternative, try Precision Guitar Kits:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.

I'm giving them until next week. If they come back at me with another delay I'm demanding a refund. They've wasted so much of my time because now if I go to another builder I have to start all over again and its 4-5 months for a finished body from most of them. So by then I'll have been sitting on my build for over a year waiting on... the body.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I'm giving them until next week. If they come back at me with another delay I'm demanding a refund. They've wasted so much of my time because now if I go to another builder I have to start all over again and its 4-5 months for a finished body from most of them. So by then I'll have been sitting on my build for over a year waiting on... the body.


Warmoth or guitar mill in-stock selection?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> Warmoth or guitar mill in-stock selection?


Nobody has the 72 Tele Custom body finished in stock.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The key word there is "finished". I ordered an unfinished Tele body on Amazon and routed it out myself to house the 72 guts when I built mine.

Good luck man. I'm sure it will be killer when all the parts arrive.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> The key word there is "finished". I ordered an unfinished Tele body on Amazon and routed it out myself to house the 72 guts when I built mine.
> 
> Good luck man. I'm sure it will be killer when all the parts arrive.


I'm giving them until Monday. This is when they claim their painter "will return". So I'm checking in with them again on Monday. If they try and tell me that it's still not done and will be another couple of weeks I'm pulling the plug. Full refund, right now. I am out of patience. I am done with their excuses. I don't believe a word out of them. I've gone from no big deal, to concerned, to annoyed, to full on pissed off. I'm fine with waiting. What I am not fine with is being quoted a timeframe, and then strung along for 6 months after that deadline while they keep saying, "2 or 3 more weeks".

This is the first time I've custom ordered a guitar part. It's been a nightmare.

*PSA: Do not order from Tonebomb.*


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm still getting dicked around by them. I told them on Monday that they had until Friday (today) to either ship the completed body or give me a refund. They emailed me today and told me their painter still isn't back and that there's no one there today to process my refund. I just responded and said if I don't get my refund confirmation by Tuesday morning I'm initiating a charge back dispute with my credit card. 

Worst experience ever.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn man. A bummer that this wasn't resolved, letalone timely.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> Damn man. A bummer that this wasn't resolved, letalone timely.


You're telling me. EVERY SINGLE TIME they've got some sort of "dog ate my homework" reason why there's a delay, or thing didn't happen, or now why they can't give me my money back. I just want my god damn money back so that I can start all over again with another builder. Maybe I can get a body done by Christmas. It's going to take me a flipping year just to build a partscaster.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Sounds very frustrating. Scumbags


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> You're telling me. EVERY SINGLE TIME they've got some sort of "dog ate my homework" reason why there's a delay, or thing didn't happen, or now why they can't give me my money back. I just want my god damn money back so that I can start all over again with another builder. Maybe I can get a body done by Christmas. It's going to take me a flipping year just to build a partscaster.



I think I may have mentioned this before, but: I had a similar bad experience with them a couple of years ago with my strat build. This time I am going with precision guitarkits.com in Vancouver. 8 weeks for a body. They are building it right now, so it should be ready around the end of September. We shall see.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> You're telling me. EVERY SINGLE TIME they've got some sort of "dog ate my homework" reason why there's a delay, or thing didn't happen, or now why they can't give me my money back. I just want my god damn money back so that I can start all over again with another builder. Maybe I can get a body done by Christmas. It's going to take me a flipping year just to build a partscaster.


Silver lining: if you order a fender, you may not be seeing it til 2023. Ok, maybe tarnished chrome...


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Doug B said:


> I think I may have mentioned this before, but: I had a similar bad experience with them a couple of years ago with my strat build. This time I am going with precision guitarkits.com in Vancouver. 8 weeks for a body. They are building it right now, so it should be ready around the end of September. We shall see.


I’ve done 4 PGK and like them a lot


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I wish I owned a CNC router.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, there we go. I got my refund out of them. What a complete waste of 9 months. Be warned, Tonebomb can be extremely problematic. Their communication is great in that they'll respond promptly. However they'll just tell you what they think you want to hear. Stall, stall, stall, stall, stall. That's all they do. I understand Covid can cause some production slowdowns, but what kind of business are they running when they quote 8-10 weeks for completion and we are currently at over 32 weeks and they were still coming up with all kinds of excuses and stalling for more time. This was not a complex order: 72 Tele Custom style alder body painted in black nitro.

Maybe their product is good, but I'll never know. I never received mine. They took my money and wasted my time. I was completely polite and reasonable through the entire process. I'd check in, they'd revise their ETA, then when that time would run out I'd check in with them and they'd move the goalposts another 2 or 3 weeks. Repeat. 

Now I get to start all over again with another builder. Great.

*Do not use Tonebomb.*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

S


Powdered Toast Man said:


> You're telling me. EVERY SINGLE TIME they've got some sort of "dog ate my homework" reason why there's a delay, or thing didn't happen, or now why they can't give me my money back. I just want my god damn money back so that I can start all over again with another builder. Maybe I can get a body done by Christmas. It's going to take me a flipping year just to build a partscaster.



Sorry you're having such a drag with this.

I don't know if he _wants _to be any busier than he already is, but I get my bodies made just the way I want them from Nieman Guitars in Cavan, Ontario.

I've never had the slightest problem or concern dealing with Nathan.

I just ordered a couple more.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I just ordered from Guitar Mill. It's going to cost me more due to USD and shipping, and it's going to take 4-5 months, but I'm going with a proven name in the industry. Fingers crossed.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I just ordered from Guitar Mill. It's going to cost me more due to USD and shipping, and it's going to take 4-5 months, but I'm going with a proven name in the industry. Fingers crossed.


I am sure you know what's best, but I am curious why something from Warmoth that is ready to go isn't an option over a 5 month wait?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

player99 said:


> I am sure you know what's best, but I am curious why something from Warmoth that is ready to go isn't an option over a 5 month wait?


They don't have a light alder 72 Tele Custom body finished. And they don't do nitro.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

player99 said:


> I am sure you know what's best, but I am curious why something from Warmoth that is ready to go isn't an option over a 5 month wait?


Just for fun I just priced out a Warmoth build. Came to almost the same price as Guitar Mill. Except Warmoth is a poly finish. 

Also what is with the shipping costs on these guitar makers? Warmoth quotes $91 USD to ship to Canada using USPS. For a guitar body weighting about 5 lbs. Mojotone shipped me an entire mid size amp kit for $82 USD via FedEx and that was the UPGRADE priority shipping option (economy was around 40 bucks). Methinks there's some markup going on.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Just for fun I just priced out a Warmoth build. Came to almost the same price as Guitar Mill. Except Warmoth is a poly finish.
> 
> Also what is with the shipping costs on these guitar makers? Warmoth quotes $91 USD to ship to Canada using USPS. For a guitar body weighting about 5 lbs. Mojotone shipped me an entire mid size amp kit for $82 USD via FedEx and that was the UPGRADE priority shipping option (economy was around 40 bucks). Methinks there's some markup going on.


I bought a neck from Warmoth a few years ago and got the nitro finish option. They don't extend that to the bodies? Huh...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What was the time for the warmoth build?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

They're currently quoting up to 14 weeks for finished product orders.


----------



## Double A (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm glad I never went with Tonebomb. If anyone ulis looking for Canadian alternatives, I was really happy with the body I got from Lewis Custom Guitars.


----------



## screaminking (Feb 5, 2006)

Double A said:


> I'm glad I never went with Tonebomb. If anyone ulis looking for Canadian alternatives, I was really happy with the body I got from Lewis Custom Guitars.


Found out about Lewis Guitars from this post. Only things for sale are on his site, no custom orders for now.

Too bad the timing didn’t work out, as I was hoping to buy Canadian.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

screaminking said:


> Found out about Lewis Guitars from this post. Only things for sale are on his site, no custom orders for now.
> 
> Too bad the timing didn’t work out, as I was hoping to buy Canadian.


If you want to buy Canadian, try Precision Guitar Kits – Make Your Own Guitar Statement like I did. I bought a beauty of a swamp ash strat body from them and it only took 5-6 weeks.
Well worth checking out.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Because I'm a sucker for punishment, I actually just ordered another neck from tone bomb. I dont plan on needing the neck until the spring so even if their current 7 week timeline turns into 20 weeks, I knew what I was in for. My last one is my favorite neck I've ever played and the price can't be beat for a totally custom neck. I'll wait...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't think Tonebomb still has finished that body I had ordered. They told me they would post it for sale on their Ebay page when it was finished. I've never seen it. 

Incidentally, I ordered the same body from Guitar Mill the day after I got my money back from Tonebomb. Guitar Mill quoted 16 to 20 weeks. They shipped it in 11. It should arrive Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## myyykkee (Nov 25, 2018)

Double A said:


> I'm glad I never went with Tonebomb. If anyone ulis looking for Canadian alternatives, I was really happy with the body I got from Lewis Custom Guitars.


I emailed Lewis custom guitar a few weeks back. To see if he could do some relic work to my strat and he said he's stopped doing custom orders and he's now making his own original production guitars.


----------



## andrewsamuel (7 mo ago)

Resurrecting this thread just to say despite the comments, I ordered an ash thinline HH body from Tonebomb, and it came within the timeline quoted. And it's absolutely GORGEOUS. Needs final sand, but awesome grain and looks to be meticulously made. I would recommend.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

andrewsamuel said:


> Resurrecting this thread just to say despite the comments, I ordered an ash thinline HH body from Tonebomb, and it came within the timeline quoted. And it's absolutely GORGEOUS. Needs final sand, but awesome grain and looks to be meticulously made. I would recommend.


Anyone who has had good things to say has ordered unfinished product from them. Seems their wood shop is fine, but don't dare order anything finished.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Incidentally, I ordered the same body from Guitar Mill the day after I got my money back from Tonebomb. Guitar Mill quoted 16 to 20 weeks. They shipped it in 11. It should arrive Monday or Tuesday.


Just curious, how'd the Guitar Mill body work out?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

polyslax said:


> Just curious, how'd the Guitar Mill body work out?


Absolutely amazing! Completely flawless, lightweight, and the guitar turned out so well that it's probably the best guitar I own! It was such a good experience and product with Guitar Mill that I ended up buying another body from them and building a second partscaster ant it also turned out incredible.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Absolutely amazing! Completely flawless, lightweight, and the guitar turned out so well that it's probably the best guitar I own! It was such a good experience and product with Guitar Mill that I ended up buying another body from them and building a second partscaster ant it also turned out incredible.


Good to know, thanks. The guitars look great.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

I got a Tele neck from Tonebomb a few years ago. It was really nice, but arrived unfinished even though I had ordered finished. They took it back and finished it for me, no fuss no muss. It all worked out fine. ¯\_ (ツ)_/¯


----------



## Shai`tan (Aug 25, 2020)

edited ;p


----------



## Shai`tan (Aug 25, 2020)

Bumpage. ;p Read my addendum just above.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Shai`tan said:


> Ya know.... ToneBomb had a fantastic looking N. American Red Alder (proper deep cut) 60s contours 2 piece center joined Strat body aways back. Saw it in their Ebay store. Really wanted to pop for it, but have read way too many issues about them. Carparelli has a similar product, and they are alot more trustworthy imo.
> 
> addendum: well, I went with Carparelli. Got a nice light 2 piece N. American red Alder body, center joined. But I encountered a problem I didn`t at all see coming. And it`s a body thickness problem. It seems they are real sticklers with everything as far as neck socket, etc etc etc. Accept their body thicknesses. At least on mine. Body should have arrived 1 3/4 inches thick. Mine is 1 5/8th inches thick. I didn`t think to check this when it arrived because I really didn`t think any N. American Builder would create a Vintage style Strat deep contour body, and duff the body thickness. Blows the mind tbh. My Chinese bodies even got thickness right. ;p
> 
> Anyways, my vintage 6 point trem block is pretty much flush with the the back of the body. Not sure I`ll even bother using the body at all now. And I just finished putting a rather nice Mary Kaye finish on it. aaarrgghh Aaaah well.


where did Carparellu say that body was made?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Dots On Shaft.


----------



## Shai`tan (Aug 25, 2020)

edited


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Shai`tan said:


> I bought the body off of Carparelli Guitars on Ebay. Other than it is only 1 5/8ths thick, the body is fantastic. The sale never said where it was made. I assumed it was made here in Canada.


They source parts from all over. I'd think the body is probably Chinese. I couldn't imagine a Canadian outfit deciding to make a strat body that was not deep enough for a vintage style trem block.


----------



## Shai`tan (Aug 25, 2020)

edited.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just an observation, but if I was Tonebomb I'd be a little pissed about a thread with a title like this one, discussing a problem with a completely different company.

Seems a bit unfair.

I'm pretty sure Carparelli gets their bodies from China or another LCC. Otherwise they'd be $300 ~$500 each.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Just an observation, but if I was Tonebomb I'd be a little pissed about a thread with a title like this one, discussing a problem with a completely different company.
> 
> Seems a bit unfair.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Carparelli gets their bodies from China or another LCC. Otherwise they'd be $300 ~$500 each.


Well to be fair, the thread has been hijacked into a different discussion. I stand by my account of my experience with Tonebomb and they get 0 stars from me.


----------



## Shai`tan (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry for the thread hijack btw. My bad.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Shai`tan said:


> I was soooo close to going for the ToneBomb body. I usually buy from Ebay. But found it odd ToneBomb makes no provision to sell to Canadians on Ebay. And their site is kinda concealing infowise imo. Sorry for the thread hijack btw. My bad.


Normally I wouldn't be inclined to mention it, but the original thread voiced a concern (warning) about Tonebomb and although I have no reason to doubt the validity of that complaint, in fairness to Tonebomb, the problem with your Carparelli body (as well as this post) are bumping a thread that damages their reputation.


----------



## justhereforthechicks (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## soundslikebroken (7 mo ago)

My personal experience (thus far): I ordered a painted body back in early May. They mentioned they had a longer lead time and that the body would be shipped out in 11 weeks. Cool. I could live with that. We've since blown through more than a few check-ins and newly promised dates after passing the 11 week mark. Not one communication from them, I've had to follow up each and every time. And every time it's *excuse_*, followed by *____excuse_*. I'm going to assume that every word in every one of their emails is the absolute truth. And follow it up by saying that the fact there's been no attempt to communicate delays or provide updates is the definition of poor customer service and the reason threads like this exist. 

We're currently closing out September and still no word. Not even an indication that any work has been done. I'm aware that this is total first-world problems and tbh, I'm not even that mad - but I came across this thread AFTER I ordered. And when I read this thread, I sat back in my chair and rationalized it by telling myself that the posts were somewhat outdated and that ToneBomb has most likely gotten things sorted out by now. Every time I followed up and received a new excuse, I thought of this thread. So that's why I'm updating it now - to let everyone know that (per my experience) all things mentioned earlier, seem on the nose and par for the course if you decide to order with them. 

I've been told the quality is worth the wait. I certainly hope that's the case and I will definitely update if the body arrives before I die, lol.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

soundslikebroken said:


> My personal experience (thus far): I ordered a painted body back in early May. They mentioned they had a longer lead time and that the body would be shipped out in 11 weeks. Cool. I could live with that. We've since blown through more than a few check-ins and newly promised dates after passing the 11 week mark. Not one communication from them, I've had to follow up each and every time. And every time it's *excuse_*, followed by *____excuse_*. I'm going to assume that every word in every one of their emails is the absolute truth. And follow it up by saying that the fact there's been no attempt to communicate delays or provide updates is the definition of poor customer service and the reason threads like this exist.
> 
> We're currently closing out September and still no word. Not even an indication that any work has been done. I'm aware that this is total first-world problems and tbh, I'm not even that mad - but I came across this thread AFTER I ordered. And when I read this thread, I sat back in my chair and rationalized it by telling myself that the posts were somewhat outdated and that ToneBomb has most likely gotten things sorted out by now. Every time I followed up and received a new excuse, I thought of this thread. So that's why I'm updating it now - to let everyone know that (per my experience) all things mentioned earlier, seem on the nose and par for the course if you decide to order with them.
> 
> I've been told the quality is worth the wait. I certainly hope that's the case and I will definitely update if the body arrives before I die, lol.


This is EXACTLY what happened to me. EXACTLY. Every check in is "We need another 2 weeks because X." Two weeks later you check in and it's another excuse and they need just another 2 weeks. They'll tell you it's "just curing", "ready for wet sanding", "just needs to have the clear applied", and on and on and on. All of it sounding very reasonable of course. 

I will warn you right now: Do not let them cross the 6 month threshold to open a Paypal dispute for goods not received. If they're closing in on that date, pull the trigger and open the dispute. 

Those guys even tried to tell me when I finally got my money back out of them that they'd post the body I ordered on their eBay store and they'd let me know when so if I'm still interested I could purchase it. I never got any notification and I've kept an eye on their store and it's never surfaced. My guess is it either was never started, got destroyed, or is sitting in a bin somewhere in their shop half finished and forgotten.


----------



## soundslikebroken (7 mo ago)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I will warn you right now: Do not let them cross the 6 month threshold to open a Paypal dispute for goods not received. If they're closing in on that date, pull the trigger and open the dispute.


Thanks for that. I'll keep an eye on that date and decide what to do when it gets close to that point.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Keep on them. I even did the same thing where I'd leave them alone for a while thinking they'd likely get it done. So if they last said two weeks I'd leave it for 3 or 4. Nope. Next time I'd eventually email them I'd get another "need another 2 weeks" plus excuse. And when I eventually expressed concerns and doubt over their ability to finish it they said, "We can refund you, but it's almost done and we'd really like to complete it at this point." So I relented since it sounded close and then they wasted 3 more months of my time. I finally lost it when they told me one part of the process would be done "next week" but they told me that exact same thing would be done "next week" 4 months prior.


----------

